# NAD - Traynor YCS50H



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Just picked this up on the weekend, so far very happy.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice. That's been my main amp for the last 5 years or so. _Very _versatile.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I have the combo. Good stuff!!!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

congrats!
i've had one for 6yrs now...love it...tried both EL34's and 6L6's
its got a great range of tones


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

To those who have this amp - do you use the 50 watt or 15 watt channels and how would this amp be as your main amp for home and jam/stage, etc.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Use 15 watt if you want it to break up at lower volume. Use 50 watt for later breakup and more clean headroom. 

I use the 15 watt setting mostly because I love how the clean channel breaks up with gain maxed.

I too have tried both flavours of power tubes. I even recorded them both so I could compare, but to me the difference was minimal. You can get a much bigger difference by playing through different cabs and speakers. I should say that when I biased for the EL34, I bottomed out the twiddle-pot a bit before I got the voltage reading they specify in the manual. Still sounds great though. May be the particular tubes I got.

You mention home playing so I'll pass on something I like to do for recording. I'll mic the speaker and also record the direct out and have two different tracks to blend and play with.

Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I jam in 50w and practice alone in 15w.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Like Zed said...i found tube differences minimal...and bottomed out one set of 34's myself as well

I always just stayed in 50W ans used the master...i didnt care for the sound in 15W mode


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I had the combo for a couple years. Loved it!


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

I own the combo also and I think it's great.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

That's been my go to amp for the past 7 years or so! Love it!

I generally use the "clean" channel with the gain close to max with the british switch engaged as my main rhythm sound, and then kick over to the dirt channel with the boost engaged for my lead tones. That way I can have a little volume jump when switching to my solos.

I use it most of the time in the 50W mode. 
Also the XLR line out is awesome on it, run that into my audio interface and can jam at lower volumes through my monitors or headphones with the amp on standby, and it sounds pretty darn good for a line out.


----------



## Rico-Rickster (2 d ago)

LanceT said:


> To those who have this amp - do you use the 50 watt or 15 watt channels and how would this amp be as your main amp for home and jam/stage, etc.


i use it at 15 , and the sound is amazing, clean is full and powerfull, crunch/marshall-like is tight and round, i sold my old UK jcm900 and don't regret it , ( chorus and phase 90 in front -reverb and delay in loop) . had i known that before man...


----------

